

How I taught a homeless man to build an app in a week - yapcguy
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2436371/Homeless-man-builds-app-month-code-training.html

======
yapcguy
Latest update:

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/09/26/video...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/09/26/video_leo_the_homeless_coder_speaks.html)

Maybe this is real...

Maybe this is just some perverted marketing for Nitrous.IO whom I have never
heard of until now...

Maybe this is just what happens when you're homeless...

Kids pay you to fight on video (Bum Fights), resellers pay you to queue up for
phones (iPhone launch) and others believe they can take any homeless person
and mold them in their own image (Trading Places).

